# decoder install



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone know the best way to disassemble a Northern 4-8-4. Want to install a decoder. I don't want to trash the loco taking it apart.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bachman, Atlas, Kato, or other?


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a Bachmann


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't help you there. Supposedly the newer 4-8-4's are fairly easy if you have the tender pickup. The decoder goes in the tender where you solder it in place and you are done. The older 4-8-4 setups require a lot more work under the shell from what I've read.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's a how to install DCC for your loco.

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...4_Class_J/bachman_Spectrum_4-8-4_Class_J.html

Hope it works for you.

Don


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks I'll give it a go.


----------



## Br 98.75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hoseeker.com has a n gauge section if you dont have the uninstall section


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

adaboy said:


> Anyone know the best way to disassemble a Northern 4-8-4. Want to install a decoder. I don't want to trash the loco taking it apart.


Is a J Class Bachmann Spectrum 4-8-4 steamer or a Bachmann 4-8-4?


----------



## adaboy (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a Bachmann 4-8-4


----------

